
Mixergy Interview: Guest - Andrew Warner, Host - Jason Cohen - SRSimko
http://mixergy.com/jason-cohen-wpengine-interview/
======
pchristensen
Great quote from Jason: [paraphrased] "Startups are more like Rocky than The
Social Network - it's nothing but work and in the end you don't win until the
sequel."

------
cemerick
I was spurred to write a blog post I've been meaning to get out there after
watching:

[http://cemerick.com/2011/05/20/stymied-from-within-an-
entrep...](http://cemerick.com/2011/05/20/stymied-from-within-an-
entrepreneurial-experience/)

    
    
        As a solo entrepreneur / business owner, I feel like I 
        face an uncertain, massive void every day, through which 
        I must find my way, avoiding all sorts of pitfalls.  
        Sometimes, that void is the outer world, filled with 
        challenges of all sorts related to technology, business, 
        customers, and money.  However, that void is usually 
        myself, where far more difficult riddles await: What do I 
        want to achieve? What should I focus on now in order to 
        be successful? How can I break out of unproductive habits 
        and cycles? What do I not know today that would save my 
        ass tomorrow?

------
SRSimko
I love the fact that Andrew shares how he thinks when interviewing guests and
isn't judgmental. He understands that their are a bunch of different
approaches to business and not just one correct method.

------
workhorse
I always enjoy listening and reading stuff from Jason. He always provides
value in what he does. Not to mention he is a pretty cool guy.

------
peteforde
I haven't seen the interview yet, but I think I can still say that this is an
extremely smart visibility coup for Jason Cohen (who was a new name for me).

I wish I'd thought of it!

------
megamark16
I have to agree, this is an awesome interview. I feel that Jason Cohen really
has that same hunger for knowledge that Andrew exudes in his other interviews.

------
viggity
Please don't editorialize in your submission titles. A better title would have
been "Mixergy Interview: Guest - Andrew Warner, Host - Jason Cohen"

------
iphoneedbot
I dont know why, but I always seem to have a GAG reflex every time I try to
watch mixergy videos. I really want to watch it.. but I just cant get pass the
gag reflex and I end up tuning out and turning it off.

~~~
stevenp
I'm not a fan of watching video interviews in general, so I get a lot of value
out of listening to the audio versions. Maybe you could give those a shot?
They're full of really valuable information.

